# R. H. Shumway's



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I got a catalog from this outfit out of Randolph Wisconsin. Has anyone used them? I see some interesting cultivars but would like some feedback from anyone who has bought their plants. Thanks in advance. I am smitten with the idea of a fruit bearing shrub called the Honeyberry. Supposed to be a blueberry flavored member of honeysuckle family. Additionally, has anyone grown lingonberries?


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Mom used to buy from them; I think she still does, but I'm not sure. All I know is that our garden is always great! We have a 10,000 square foot garden, which usually well supplies our family of twelve (10 children).


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

They have been in business for many years. I have bought some of the Heirloom seeds from them. Old stock that we planted as a kid that you do not find in a normal seed catalog.


----------



## joshk (Mar 31, 2010)

I bought seeds from them last year. Neat catalog, but a little overpriced. Some of the seeds we bought had a very low germination percentage.


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

I buy heirloom seed from them each year and have always been pleased with the results.I getting ready to order some clover seed now.


----------

